# Floating bridge links Sulzano to Monte Isola in Italy



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

sources: http://www.megacurioso.com.br/artes/99458-voce-teria-coragem-de-caminhar-em-uma-ponte-flutuante.htm?
http://www.christojeanneclaude.net/...r&utm_medium=home&utm_campaign=ultimasreviews


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

:cheers:


























100,000 square meters of shimmering yellow fabric, carried by a modular floating dock system of 220,000 high-density polyethylene cubes, undulate with the movement of the waves as *The Floating Piers* rise just above the surface of the water of the Iseo Lake (about 74 km as the crow flies from Milan's Piazza Duomo to Isola San Paolo).



































A 3-kilometer-long walkway was created. The piers are 16 meters wide and approximately 35 centimeters high with sloping sides. The fabric continues along 2.5 kilometers of pedestrian streets in Sulzano and Peschiera Maraglio.



































"Those who experience The Floating Piers will feel like they are walking on water – or perhaps the back of a whale" said Christo. The Floating Piers was first conceived by Christo and Jeanne-Claude together in 1970. It is Christo's first large-scale project since Christo and Jeanne-Claude realized The Gates in 2005, and since Jeanne-Claude passed away in 2009. The project was funded entirely through the sale of Christo's original works of art.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

:cheers::cheers:


----------

